# Boat ramp near Cumberland Island



## maconbacon (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for a boat ramp I could use to reach Cumberland Island. I've looked at the Crooked River State Park ramp but would like some more info.

Does it offer overnight parking?
What is the parking like in the summer? Is it one of those places where if you don't get there before sunrise you should look elsewhere?

Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## b rad (Apr 26, 2015)

You have 3 boat ramps to choose from crooked river closes at 10 pm but u can overnight park if you pay the park fee downtown st marys has a couple boat ramps you can use and not pay to use them and leave ur vehicle overnight


----------



## trippcasey (Apr 26, 2015)

It also depends on where on Cumberland you want to go. North River ramp can fill up quick on the weekends during the summer. Thats probably the busiest ramp in the county. Crooked River has good access to Cumberlands northern area via Brickhill River. The ramp can be busy, but not near like North River ramp. Both are good ramps and not too hard to use. Crooked River has a small live bait shop, and a decent fish cleaning station that is screened in. North River has a bait shop right down the street too, but no fish cleaning station. North River also has two separate ramps. I dont even use the downtown ramps due to the crowds. There is always to much going on down there on the weekends, plus its farther away from Cumberland. If you are headed to Sea Camp dock or Dungeness use the North River ramp. If you are going to Plum Orchard or Brickhill Bluffs then use Crooked River. Luckily I live in between both ramps. Its about 5 min to either one from my house.


----------



## maconbacon (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll be going to the north end of the island so sounds like crooked river is my best bet.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Apr 26, 2015)

If you are going to fish the north end of Cumberland you could launch at Jekyll.  Short run across St Andrews Sound and you are there.


----------



## maconbacon (Apr 27, 2015)

Capt. Scott Griffin said:


> If you are going to fish the north end of Cumberland you could launch at Jekyll.  Short run across St Andrews Sound and you are there.



Right, that's where I usually go but I'll be in a smaller boat and would like to avoid the sound. I think on a calm day I'd be fine but it's tough to predict


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Apr 27, 2015)

maconbacon said:


> Right, that's where I usually go but I'll be in a smaller boat and would like to avoid the sound. I think on a calm day I'd be fine but it's tough to predict



If its rough you could run the Alternate thru Unbrella Cut across the Satilla and thru Floyds Cut to the back side of Cumberland..come out across the river from Brickhill.


----------



## trippcasey (Apr 27, 2015)

Capt. Scott Griffin said:


> If its rough you could run the Alternate thru Unbrella Cut across the Satilla and thru Floyds Cut to the back side of Cumberland..come out across the river from Brickhill.



Thats about the same ride as leaving from Crooked River. The only time I leave from Jekyll to fish Cumberland is if Im going into Christmas Creek via the ocean entrance. Ive left from Crooked River and fished Christmas Creek via the back way and it doesnt really take that long to get there, plus there are lots of good holes from Crooked River all the way up to the back side of Christmas Creek...which is called something else but I cant remember right now. Those are my weekend warrior stompin' grounds!!


----------



## maconbacon (Apr 27, 2015)

Cool, thanks guys. I hadn't considered that route. That may work better for me.


----------



## SeaScouter (Jan 15, 2019)

Looking to take a group of teenagers from a sailing group over to Cumberland Island in April. We would be in a 22 foot sailboat. Haven’t made this trip before so looking for suggestions on best boat ramp to use and best route. Suggestions and advice appreciated


----------



## b rad (Feb 4, 2019)

SeaScouter said:


> Looking to take a group of teenagers from a sailing group over to Cumberland Island in April. We would be in a 22 foot sailboat. Haven’t made this trip before so looking for suggestions on best boat ramp to use and best route. Suggestions and advice appreciated



north river boat ramp or fernindina boat ramp. downtown st marys boat ramp is closed from hurricane damage idk if it will be fixed by then


----------



## WalkinDead (Feb 5, 2019)

Depends on how much "sailing" you want to do with the crew.  If launching from a trailer, the ramp at the north end of Sidney Lanier bridge is good, the public ramp at Jekyll Island is good, and the ramp by Buccaneers Bait and Tackle in St. Mary's is good.  If launching from a lift, the lift at Blythe Island park is good.  There will be some manuvering in smallish creeks/rivers in any case, which may require motoring the vessal for short distances, a bit longer at the St. Mary's ramp.  The Blythe Island lift will require maneuvering under at least one bridge.  Keep your charts handy, as there will be shallow water areas to avoid along the way.


----------

